# Antimode dualcore question



## SuperFan (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey all,

I recently got a dualcore 2.0 for eq of identical dual subs. So far results are very good. Easy setup, nice basic graphical output, nice flattening of lower freq response, and lots of knobs and sliders to tweak response further. Overall pretty pleased so far. One question I have though is the output drop with it in the system.

When I have the DC in the system I see a 12 db drop at the MLP according to my SPL. This 12db drop is seen in active mode as well as bypass mode. I can physically remove the DC with leaving everything the same and I gain that output back with no other changes to anything. I have it setup for analog mode with rca cables and dual stereo sub cal was run. The volume during calibration was quite loud so no issues there.

With DC active in the system I can either boost the vol on the DC device by 12db or boost gain knob on each sub to get back to a default 75db level at the MLP that i had w/o it in the system but just wanted to confirm if this is normal for the antimode. Seems a bit high and couldn't find any obvious settings to help address on the DC.

Thanks!


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

I am not an expert like many others here but I have a Dual Core to eq one sub and the same happened. I read forumsand my researchs on the web (a lot since a couple of mounths) tell me that it is normal. I raised my sub volume first to get the level back at 75 db and fine tuned the sub volume to get 0 or more or less 2.0dB level corrected by YPAO.


----------



## SuperFan (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks fargate. I figured this was probably normal but was looking for confirmation. Just seemed like a lot more 'insertion loss' than I was expecting. Other than that have been pleased with it so far. Having the capability to store 4 sound profiles is pretty nice and opens up a lot of different opportunities. Fun to swap back and forth and really fine tune for different situations.


----------



## SuperFan (Jan 13, 2014)

Quick followup on this issue. I reran the cal at a higher spl level with the headroom setting set to 0 db. My earlier cal runs were at lower spl level and with headroom set to auto. Looking at some other older posts this seems to be acceptable especially for analog in/out setups. After cal with this setup I didn't see nearly as dramatic of a SPL drop. I have open ticket with dspeaker and they have been responsive so far, especially given its the weekend and they are in Europe. Will keep playing with it more but saw much better results with this method.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

I should have tell you that I experiment the same. I put headroom at 0 db because I use only analog in and out and I checked the input settings in Dual Core and set the input sensitivity to high voltage. This made a difference and need less volume to compensate.


----------

